# Daewoo Excavators



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Anybody know anything about these machines?? At the auction yesterday, there were alot of them. I was on a few of them and I really liked them. They were really smooth. Not sure about digging though because you can't dig no holes because of the underground utilities around there :w00t: 

Anyway, there were (3) 300's that we looked at and they were 2005's and a 2004 all under 2,000 hrs. First one went for $100,000, 2nd went for $90,000 and the 3rd one went for $82,500. These are damn good prices for a 300 size hoe. Not sure if would be worth buying one of these machines though. What do you guys think ??


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

41 views and nobody has an opinion ?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino,

I can truthfully say I have seen 2 of them ever. They were both parked on jobsites and were shiny new looking. That's all I can say....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

guy about 25 miles from here has a 220, from what i know, no problems. they're not a commonn machine around here, no dealers


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> 41 views and nobody has an opinion ?


All I can tell you is I admire and respect the only company I know of around here that runs a good amount of them.


----------



## MacSapiens (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Rino, just came to this forum today so info on daewoo may not be of interest any more. The company is the 15th (I think) largest Corporation in the world. They started out making hydraulic motors and made them so well that many heavy equipment manufactures used them (and still do) in their own product line (like cat). Anyway you don't get that big by making junk. I used to run one my company owned on the weekends to unwind from 70 hour work weeks in the office. Best digger I ever ran because of operator controls and power. Best excavator to own because of company support and very low down time. I bet those prices were due to less dirt work being bid spring this because of slow housing starts.

Adios


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply MacSapiens. I am sure that they aren't junk and are decent machines. Hell, those machines were going about $100,000 less than a Cat 330. There were Hitachi's there going cheap also.


----------



## Elast (Apr 4, 2007)

I have been involved with Daewoo/Doosan since 1995. We are a dealer and would put them up against anyones machines. What few people realize is that they made machines for Hitachi for years, The early DH series units were Daewoo/Hitachi hence the DH. After the contract with Hitachi was up they started producing their own units under the Daewoo name. The have all the same componemts as Hyundai, Hitachi, Linkbelt, Case. Kawasaki/Linde/Rexroth pumps, HyDash final drives etc. In most instances the only difference is the sheet metal and electronics. They are now wholly owned by Doosan of Korea and are no longer affiliated with the car, electronic, military, ship building divisions of Daewoo. As far as reliability they are superb. Power is incredible and fuel economy is outstanding. They have only one weak point and that is in the older models the paint is not that great. The new Tier 2 units are much better as were the series V units. It is important to note that when John Deere wanted a new large wheel loader in the 7 yard class they came to Daewoo to get it. They just installed their engine in the Daewoo machine and changer the paint color. The huge parts warehouse in Atlanta has just about any part that you could imagine and is fully stocked. The dealer network is getting larger all the time and the service support is outstanding. They are getting better in resale value all the time and are cheaper on the initial purchase. The Cat guys always hype on the high resale value but consider this: If you pay 50,000 more for the Cat and get 50,000 more at resale you benefited nothing, infact you lost money because you financed and paid interest on the 50,000. Just my 2 cents worth. I hope this info is of some help to you guys.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi Elast,
Nice to have someone on here that has some mechanical backround :w00t: Welcome and hope you enjoy it here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

*Better trucks*

I need something that will last for a long period of time? Which is the more enduring.:whistling


----------



## Elast (Apr 4, 2007)

gcmiami :thumbup: 

We have units with well over 10,000 hours going strong with no major engine, pump, valve, final drive repairs needed. As always preventive maintenance will ensure that any unit will last a long time. As with any piece of equipment making sure that all small isuues are addressed immediatly will ensure that they do not become large costly issues.

Elast:thumbsup:


----------



## SCDirtMonkey (Jun 13, 2007)

Newbie here. Just thought I would throw my .2 cents worth on these machines. I bought an 07 Doosan Daewoo 255 with 740 hrs for $109,000. Absolutely love the machine. Best deal for a 58000# machine anywhere. Deere had a 230 with 3500+ for same price Komatsu had 270 with 3000+ for same price and this is still a better machine. Used to be hardcore Komatsu, but this machine has the same cycle times and strength.


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

i have been told they are really fast!


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I have never been around Daewoo machines either. But as I was flipping through the heavy equipment trader I spotted a dealer ad for a new 0 hour 225LC-V. A/C Q/A 36" dig bucket 60" cleanup and hydraulic thumb $182,500 (about 234 US) or lease for $3300 (4200 US). A 300 is $275,000 (352 US) or lease $5200 (6700 US)


----------

